# ScoTTish cruise to National Event



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well folks, it's that time of year again...........CRUISE TIME 

So the details are:

Date: Saturday 19th July & Sunday 20th July

?: Cruise down to the National Event from Scotland (various picking up points) - starting at Aberdeen!

Rough idea of leaving time: 9.30am on Saturday 19th at Strathclyde Park, Glasgow

What we are doing: meet up, cruise down to daveg's (of TT keyring fame) - still to clear the pee stop with him :roll:, join his cruise down to the hotel, socialise at the hotel <hic>, sleep, go to the event on the Sunday, cruise back home.

Hotel: Still to be confirmed

Tickets: http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... daf0a3736f - members
http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... cbac9aff63 - non members

Guaranteed that this thread will go off topic quickly, so I'll keep the first pst up to date and the rest will go to wherever it goes 

Hev x

So who is coming?
Me & phope
trev & Evelyn
Juggernot Jugs
Rabvtec??

<edit>
It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk

The room rates are:
Â£69 is room only
Â£79 is B&B single occupancy
Â£89 is B&B double occupancy 
and please mention the TTOC when booking.

Mark has been immensely busy of late but lets get going ...............

See ya there 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Saturday 19th at Strathclyde Park, Glasgow 

Me & Evelyn
car's been serviced & remapped ready for the drive down 8) 
just need Jacinabox to give it the once over,
do we get a free davidg key ring as well as a free peeeee!!!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Saturday 19th at Strathclyde Park, Glasgow
> 
> Me & Evelyn
> car's been serviced & remapped ready for the drive down 8)
> ...


         - I'll let you ask Dave nicely (Daveg that is :wink

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday 19th at Strathclyde Park, Glasgow
> ...


Na you can ask better coming form a woman :lol: 
right lets get this off topic, feels like its holiday time,start to wind down at work


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Trev

Only bacon butties and tea are free ,,,, may push to one of Andy's pies   but don't tell Andy  :wink:

Hev 
I will post a NW cruise up soon ,,,, mods can you make some sticky cruise threads :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hey Trev
> 
> Only bacon butties and tea are free ,,,, may push to one of Andy's pies   but don't tell Andy  :wink:
> 
> ...


bacon butties and tea are free  that will do for me cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So whats the weather like today ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> So whats the weather like today ?


 :lol: fine here, you not been out today then !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just trying to add to the free spirit that is a Scottish thread :lol: :lol: 
bloody warm down here still 17 now according to Vista


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Just trying to add to the free spirit that is a Scottish thread :lol: :lol:
> bloody warm down here still 17 now according to Vista


You & Val heading down for the meeting?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes but we'll be going straight down the A1


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Yes but we'll be going straight down the A1


 Will see you at the hotel, mind and turn the tap's off this time :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but we'll be going straight down the A1
> ...












Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

If we're not away i'll pop by to say hello rather than standing on a bridge! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> If we're not away i'll pop by to say hello rather than standing on a bridge! :roll:


I can see it coming!!! you'll end up going Stuart :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Possibly, maybe!

Jock

8)


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

Picking up the car this Friday then a trip from Aberdeen to Southampton with it before returning to Shetland. So should be nicely run in for July.

Probably easiest if I make my own way to hotel as will be stopping off in East Yorks on the way.

Please advise of which hotel as soon as possible so that I can make a booking.

John

PS force 8 gale in Shetland overnight :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - I could be tempted to attend this year.... then again maybe another year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Well folks, it's that time of year again...........CRUISE TIME
> 
> So the details are:
> 
> ...


Remember to bring a cake and a bottle:
it's my birthday on the 19th  :lol: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

A great day for birthdays!!

Going to need a fire extinguisher handy with all the candles this year!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

slg said:


> A great day for birthdays!!
> 
> Going to need a fire extinguisher handy with all the candles this year!


So we are sorted 8) 
Hev will bring the cakes and bottles and you will bring the fire extinguisher. Roll on 19th July


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > A great day for birthdays!!
> ...


ooH no, think theirs going to be a hangover on sunday  
stuart good to see you yesterday, how did your B/Q go?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


Honest Trev, I didn't drink much on Saturday --> just water. Honest! :wink: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BBQ was excellent Trev, was good to catch up with you & Davie again.

Did the rain stay off for yours?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

No rain at all in East Kilbride....it went off as we started driving up the hill


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> BBQ was excellent Trev, was good to catch up with you & Davie again.
> 
> Did the rain stay off for yours?


No rain at all in East Kilbride....it went off as we started driving up the hill

:lol: just raining at your house stuart, think Davey was feeding the whole street never seen so much beef :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi there, does anybody know which Hotel we are planning to stay in yet?..............................and if so do you happen to have a phone number.

Thanks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi there, does anybody know which Hotel we are planning to stay in yet?..............................and if so do you happen to have a phone number.
> 
> Thanks


 Not been posted yet JJ, waiting for it as well


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought we were all camping this year ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I thought we were all camping this year ?


 if we dont get the hotel booked shortly we might have too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we were all camping this year ?
> ...


We go on holiday in two weeks ,I hope its sorted by then. :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Try here for rooms only 7 miles from rockingham and big carpark to start a cruise from.  
http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInfo ... KNC-Google

http://www.rockingham.co.uk/about/accommodation.asp


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ian, any idea what time people are meeting/leaving around your area :?: Mike


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Mike753TT said:


> Ian, any idea what time people are meeting/leaving around your area :?: Mike


Mike I would say about 9.30 to arrive at Rockingham about 10.00 just as the gates open.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember the AGM and social bit is on the 19th. I'm sure the Mark is going to give us details about a hotel soon.
*Mark?*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

urrrrm MARK?! - where are yoooooooou?????

Hev x


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well i cant join the Cruise as i am Working but your welcome to come to the pub for a free Lemonade or flat beer . Im based only 15 miles from Rockingham . MK19 7DT on Hev Nav !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If not will hopefully bump into you at the Event on Sunday


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davyrest said:
 

> Well i cant join the Cruise as i am Working but your welcome to come to the pub for a free Lemonade or flat beer . Im based only 15 miles from Rockingham . MK19 7DT on Hev Nav !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If not will hopefully bump into you at the Event on Sunday


Now there is an offer that is hard to refuse :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well you`d all be welcome. Also have a power hose and JJb if you need to spruce your cars up before sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davyrest said:


> Well you`d all be welcome. Also have a power hose and JJb if you need to spruce your cars up before sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL, will keep that in mind!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davyrest said:


> Well you`d all be welcome. Also have a power hose and JJb if you need to spruce your cars up before sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 what an offer any beds free as well :wink:


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, thinking of going to this again this year have any hotel details been posted yet? Probably meet you at Tebay sevices again Cheers Dougie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> > Well you`d all be welcome. Also have a power hose and JJb if you need to spruce your cars up before sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Might need them if nobody is going to tell us where the AGM is :?


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Well the way things are going there might not be many going from up here if we dont get info regarding the Hotel. Ill just take my Juggernot and everybody can bring a sleeping bag and crash out in the back of the trailer........... Its not 5 star mind you but its not the worst............so please please please let us know as soon as or there wont be enough room for us all at the same place................*TIME IS RUNNING OUT*


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

I have been booking a hotel for the Monday night (21st) before the advanced Driving experience also at Rockingham. All the hotels I looked at were fully booked for the Saturday night.

I have decided to stay over the Saturday night with family in Yorkshire and drive down on the Sunday morning. Will hope to see you there.

John

I am a newcomer but the words brewery, organise, couldn't & piss up come to minfd with my brief experience of the TTOC.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have just booked into the Peteborough Marriot Hotel
http://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/travel ... ott-hotel/

There are still rooms available at 
Â£69 room only
Â£79 for room and B&B

This is the room our chairman Mark has suggested and I assume that it is where vthe AGM will take place.
I have stayed there before when we had our annual meet at Burgleigh and I can confirm that it is a very nice hotel indeed.

Please mention the TTOC when you book


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I have just booked into the Peteborough Marriot Hotel
> http://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/travel ... ott-hotel/
> 
> There are still rooms available at
> ...


We phoned this morning and were told all the special rate rooms had gone :? So i booked throught Cashbackkings and Hotels.com Â£10 cashback for a booking so a double room with breakfast came to Â£79 after cashback


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I booked at lunch time, Andrew, and there were still discounted rooms available.
Did you mention *TTOC Meeting*? Or as the lady I spoke to said, *TTOC Conference?*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We (Val i wasn't up early) tried to book first thing so that seems a bit strange ,fromtalking to Yellow (Andy) I think we may have got it cheaper anyway :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think as the hotel is on the A1 the cruise should come straight down the A1 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I think as the hotel is on the A1 the cruise should come straight down the A1 :wink:


Well, your wish may come true 

As the Scottish cruise is gathering speed and davidg and I have decided amongst ourselves what we will do, I'm going to post details on the EVENTS board soon. Look out for something like 
'North-Midland Cruise to EvenTT08' 8)


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

As I said above I will be stopping ogg in Yorkshire for theSaturday night but I could perhaps catch up with you at your hotel on the Sunday morning if you keep me posted as to when you are leaving for the circuit.


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Well the way things are going there might not be many going from up here if we dont get info regarding the Hotel. Ill just take my Juggernot and everybody can bring a sleeping bag and crash out in the back of the trailer........... Its not 5 star mind you but its not the worst............so please please please let us know as soon as or there wont be enough room for us all at the same place................*TIME IS RUNNING OUT*


Hi, jj has your unit got 2 bunks or will i have to bring mine as well :lol:

I will have to book something soon otherwise it will be my german tent (canvas topped TT)  
Cheers Dougie 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tt dug said:


> Juggernot jugs said:
> 
> 
> > Well the way things are going there might not be many going from up here if we dont get info regarding the Hotel. Ill just take my Juggernot and everybody can bring a sleeping bag and crash out in the back of the trailer........... Its not 5 star mind you but its not the worst............so please please please let us know as soon as or there wont be enough room for us all at the same place................*TIME IS RUNNING OUT*
> ...


I refer the gentleman to the previous page :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We are booked for the Marriott - get booking folks 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jbtco said:


> As I said above I will be stopping ogg in Yorkshire for theSaturday night but I could perhaps catch up with you at your hotel on the Sunday morning if you keep me posted as to when you are leaving for the circuit.


That would be fantastic! We will be coming back up to Aberdeenshire on the Sunday (so you are more than welcome to join us for the cruise home too).

Nearer the time, I'll PM my mobile number and we can arrange a meet time/place for the Sunday morning.

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats it all done and dusted room booked & tickets ordered, 
roll on the 19th,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jbtco said:


> As I said above I will be stopping ogg in Yorkshire for theSaturday night but I could perhaps catch up with you at your hotel on the Sunday morning if you keep me posted as to when you are leaving for the circuit.


 you still wanting the crash helmet, :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> Thats it all done and dusted room booked & tickets ordered,
> roll on the 19th,


Don't forget your flask and toilet paper :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Thats it all done and dusted room booked & tickets ordered,
> ...


Hi David
what if i give you some tips on detailing can i use the loo :wink: :lol: 
dont tell me it's going to be duster's at high noon :lol: :lol: 
(looking forward to seeing you again) "grovel"


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


DUSTER'S HOW DARE YOU :x :x :x :x microfibers at dawn :lol: :wink:

See ya soon :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I've heard that brillo pads are good :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 Need anything brought down?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


I've heard that brillo pads are good :wink:[/quote

 will try them on your car first andy :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


thought you were off on holiday


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Yes 3 pints of dodo juice and a haggis pie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Leave next Thursday :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 Do you know how hard it is to catch those blighters at this time of year :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


you & Val have a good one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Have you seen the football, we are off to Austria


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


football thats for girls :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Yes we have a stuffed one in the kitchen Jackie & dave got him,, check him out when you get here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> you & Val have a good one


And me too: I'm off to Cyprus next Thursday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > you & Val have a good one
> ...


 what part are you going too :?: been their a few times
ps have a good one


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


He is very cute 

Hev x
(oh, sorry Dave, I thought you were talking about yourself!)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Trev it is true   you will see


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


I'm going to Paphos to stay with friends for a few days. Then I want to hire a car and travel around the island.
Back in the early 90s I did my sporst diver in Kyrenia


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > you & Val have a good one
> ...


We go next Monday , to Greece 8) 8) 8) will be waving to Dani over in Cyprus


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: p*** taker think we will give your house a miss :wink: 
seems like a mad hoose :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


go to "Polis" a nice village not far from Paphos great beaches 
have fun Dani Evelyn's asking for you


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


No Joke !!!
Here is a pic of the beasty  just ask Dave ??


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: its a copper one not many of them about mate,


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> :lol: its a copper one not many of them about mate,


Noooooooooooooo

It is a coconut husk ,,,,, oops it's his shell :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The things you learn on here ,I didn't know that haggi had shells, are they V Power ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> The things you learn on here ,I didn't know that haggi had shells, are they V Power ?


In Daveg's house, they do!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: its a copper one not many of them about mate,
> ...


  :roll: it's not the only nut in your house :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk

The room rates are:
Â£69 is room only
Â£79 is B&B single occupancy
Â£89 is B&B double occupancy 
and please mention the TTOC when booking.

Mark has been immensely busy of late but lets get going ...............

See ya there 

Hev x


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hev said:


> It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk
> 
> The room rates are:
> Â£69 is room only
> ...


Â£69 quid for a single rooom i hope there's a maid thrown in for that price


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt dug said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk
> ...


..........but surely that would make it double occupancy then??! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hiya,

Ive got my tickets booked for the event but having a problem trying to book hotel room. They wont make reservations over the weekend "what a way to run a hotel" Iv tried getting a hold of the girl who we are meant to book it through but she is never around. I shall try again tomorrow, first thing in the morning. I might just have to take a tent for a last resort...ha ha

Your right Dug there better be a, well in my case a MALE maid for that price ha ha... I know its last minute but does anybody have a spare couple off wheels that I could borrow so I could take mine off the car to get refurbished. I was hoping to have this done before the show. I was originally offered to borrow a set but the person never got back to me......

cheers............JJ

.*Really looking forward to this trip*


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

DOh i'm sorry but i cant make this now as i have my daughters visiting  Well not sorry to see my daughters but wish it wasn't this weekend. Enjoy folks hope to see you all soon, cheers Dougie.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Ive got my tickets booked for the event but having a problem trying to book hotel room. They wont make reservations over the weekend "what a way to run a hotel" Iv tried getting a hold of the girl who we are meant to book it through but she is never around. I shall try again tomorrow, first thing in the morning. I might just have to take a tent for a last resort...ha ha
> 
> ...


Put the roof up.... the TTR feels and acts like a tent.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hiya,

No need to use car as a tent now. I am booked into the Hotel and my ticket is ordered. So Im ready to rock n roll. All those gym freaks remember to bring your cosy and gym gear for a work out on the Sunday morning................NOT ha ha.

Hev do you have any idea as to who is coming down with us?

Cheers. JJ [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hiya,
> 
> No need to use car as a tent now. I am booked into the Hotel and my ticket is ordered. So Im ready to rock n roll. All those gym freaks remember to bring your cosy and gym gear for a work out on the Sunday morning................NOT ha ha.
> 
> ...


Have you booked the track day as well after last years showing :wink:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Andy,

No ive not. See how I feel when I get there. Hope you and Val are well. See you at the range on the 19th....

cheery..H. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hiya,
> 
> No need to use car as a tent now. I am booked into the Hotel and my ticket is ordered. So Im ready to rock n roll. All those gym freaks remember to bring your cosy and gym gear for a work out on the Sunday morning................NOT ha ha.
> 
> ...


Yaaaaaaaay!!  

Not 100% who is coming down yet - if nobody is coming down from Aberdeen area, we might book into the travel lodge type place at strathclyde park (just to make the drive less long in one day)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> No ive not. See how I feel when I get there. Hope you and Val are well. See you at the range on the 19th....
> 
> cheery..H. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Just packing for our hols we're off on Thursday and not back to work after tomorrow until the 30th    8) 8) 8)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hope you all have a great time, I'm away today for 2 weeks while the car get's repaired (Davidg) knows where :wink: , I don't get back till the 17th and the car repair is due (provisionally) for 18th July, and I'm nightshift on the 18th so no chance of making this. Remember and post the pic's and have a blast. did you get your wheels done Helen?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Ive got my tickets booked for the event but having a problem trying to book hotel room. They wont make reservations over the weekend "what a way to run a hotel" Iv tried getting a hold of the girl who we are meant to book it through but she is never around. I shall try again tomorrow, first thing in the morning. I might just have to take a tent for a last resort...ha ha
> 
> ...


Hi Helen

Now you know that's not true .. I said that you can borrow them anytime, just say when and come and get them. Or did you want me to bring them to you. You were to get in touch with me when you needed them, remember?

Anyway, it's not looking too good for me getting time off to go to Rockingham so no doubt *trev* will rub it in on his return with photos and talk of a great day and evening of fun'n'frolics..!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> it's not looking too good for me getting time off to go to Rockingham so no doubt *trev* will rub it in on his return with photos and talk of a great day and evening of fun'n'frolics..!


Why wait till i get back :lol: your going to miss a great weekend, pull a sicky, you looked in poor shape when i last saw you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Rab,

I emailed you and texed you a few weeks ago but you never mentioned them when you got back to me about something else. So I didnt like to ask again. I did say I could come and pick them up. Its ok. Probably struggle now to get them all done before the show anyway. Hope this finds you well. Youll miss a good trip if you dont go...............youll probably kick yourself after it and wished you had gone..........

Cheers jj.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Juggernot jugs said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


I would offer but we don't have any space for guests - will have to get another house!! You can come over for a drink if you want - i'll be the taxi! :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Juggernot jugs said:
> ...


Dont tell fib's stuart you've got that big shed round the back :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

No Trev, I park the big shed round the front!

(although it looks less of a shed after a coat of wax last night before the rain started!)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> No Trev, I park the big shed round the front!
> 
> (although it looks less of a shed after a coat of wax last night before the rain started!)


get rid of all that training equipment from the garage and you'll get the car in  
by the way that quick shft is brill, never used the car for a few week's and it was a shock driving it again,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well what's happening now :?: :roll: still meeting at the strathclyde park, & are we heading down the m6 or the A1 need to know as its only 9 day's :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi,

Trev are we still meeting next sat at 9 or 9.30? Im going to try and spend all day tomorrow claying the car, hopefully if its nice, thats in between the plastering and tiling of the bathroom, anybody good at tiling? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? Ive added a new feature to the car, thanks to Chris "purple Queens hubby" for fitting it, great job Chris. I love it...............I wont spoil the surprise........oooooooooohhhh not long now Trev ............... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] looking forward to it.

cheery.......jj [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

think its about that time on saturday
not long finished doing a bathroom with Dave he's your man for tiles :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yup, still 9.30 at Strathclyde Park..........heading down the M6 trev (I know it is a slight detour but we are meeting up with Daveg and his cruise and we'll go from there - and Julie is on lunch duties again I think )

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Yup, still 9.30 at Strathclyde Park..........heading down the M6 trev (I know it is a slight detour but we are meeting up with Daveg and his cruise and we'll go from there - and Julie is on lunch duties again I think )
> 
> Hev x


 go and p/m his post code Hev, you know that once i get going iam street's ahead of everyone :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, still 9.30 at Strathclyde Park..........heading down the M6 trev (I know it is a slight detour but we are meeting up with Daveg and his cruise and we'll go from there - and Julie is on lunch duties again I think )
> ...


PM sent 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


cheers Hev


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

ok c u @ 9.30 Hope its dry early doors, thinking of getting up at 6 and claying the car, never got the chance today as it tried to rain on and off. Hev is there anything we need to bring along with us? Has anybody received there tickets yet as Ive not had mine sent to me yet. Mark said I should get them on time. I saw an advert on the forum saying it could take up to 6 weeks. GETTING ALL EXCITED NOW [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Really looking forward to it.
cheery...............jj [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

Decided to go down on the Saturday so have booked into the hotel hopefully meet you there as I am staying overnight Friday in Yorkshire.

Has anybody (everbody ?) received tickets yet and ordered and paid for mine on 5th June (credit card debited) but no sign of tickets yet.

John


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Just asked the same questions about my own tickets......looks like we will be getting our tickets at the AGM on the Saturday night OR we can collect them on the gate..........but our tickets will definitely be there.

JJ ~ you must be off your head getting up at that time! We have booked into the Holiday Inn at Strathclyde Park just to cut out 2-2.5 hours off the journey. No need to bring anything specific down (apart from your personal stuff). We'll leave Strathclyde Park about 9.30am ish and head down to Daveg's for lunchtime. Then we'll be making a bigger cruise as we trot down to the hotel 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jbtco said:


> Decided to go down on the Saturday so have booked into the hotel hopefully meet you there as I am staying overnight Friday in Yorkshire.
> 
> Has anybody (everbody ?) received tickets yet and ordered and paid for mine on 5th June (credit card debited) but no sign of tickets yet.
> 
> John


 No tickets arrived as yet john


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


cheers for the post code Hev, When did DavidG move to Holland :roll: are you trying to tell us something :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

TT at Star and awaiting spares for a/c (again) and new part to rectify lumpy running. It's not expected back until the weekend at the earliest and so I am afraid that I wil be giving the event a miss this year. Sorry!

Enjoy Hev and I hope that you can keep up with Trev on the M6!

Jock

8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> go and p/m his post code Hev, you know that once i get going iam street's ahead of everyone :roll:


PM sent 

Hev x[/quote]

cheers for the post code Hev, When did DavidG move to Holland :roll: are you trying to tell us something :wink:[/quote]

Trev.

So you will see the up holland Haggis :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , i have been training it to go for the neck when it smells dodo juice      
If you do get ahead we are 10 mins/5 miles from J26 ,M6.

Hev !! @ what time are you aiming to arrive to us ?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

davidg said:


> Trev.
> 
> So you will see the up holland Haggis :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , *i have been training it to go for the neck when it smells dodo juice*
> If you do get ahead we are 10 mins/5 miles from J26 ,M6.
> ...


Hi Dave

I'm sitting at *trev*'s at the mo and the man stinks of Dodo Juice..well, putting me off my Chinese! He says he's going to give you a run for your money in shiny stakes :lol: :lol: It's getting bubblewrapped and slung in the back of a covered lowloader and secretly brought down to Chorley just around the corner from your house .. only to emerge pristine at the apprpriate time .. his words not mine!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev & rab ~ lol :lol: :lol: :lol: - enjoy the rest of your chinese!

Dave ~ should be at yours about 12- 1ish certainly no later....depends on how many 'girlie' stops we need :wink:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev & rab ~ lol :lol: :lol: :lol: - enjoy the rest of your chinese!
> 
> Hev x


 it was lovely cause Rab bought it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev & rab ~ lol :lol: :lol: :lol: - enjoy the rest of your chinese!
> ...


Cheap-skate! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 *yip*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> *yip*


<sheesh> :roll:

Hev x

LOL - rats! tried to quote the whole shpeel and got 


PM person said:


> You may embed only 3 quotes within each other


...guess they are getting wise to us! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > *yip*
> ...


3 quotes only


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> 3 quotes only


'tis scandalous! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 3 quotes only
> ...


x3 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: WHY ? ,,,,

See ya all soon


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

I spoke with my Uncle Gordon about having a word with that creepy friend of his that he's always calling 'darling' about this hike in fuel tax. I said that I might be going away this weekend and since my uncle no longer sends me pocket money, I'm going to struggle to pay my way down to Rockingham. So, he said he's going to speak to (his) darling and hold off on the hike until after the weekend .. good ol' Unky Gordon :-*

Rab


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Hi All
> 
> I spoke with my Uncle Gordon about having a word with that creepy friend of his that he's always calling 'darling' about this hike in fuel tax. I said that I might be going away this weekend and since my uncle no longer sends me pocket money, I'm going to struggle to pay my way down to Rockingham. So, he said he's going to speak to (his) darling and hold off on the hike until after the weekend .. good ol' Unky Gordon :-*
> 
> Rab


 you been on the drug's again :wink: So is this a yes to the meeting or still a maybe


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


I was thinking the same thing :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > rabvtec said:
> ...


He has been over come with last nights dodo juice ,,,,, :roll: :roll:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Cheers Hev,

If its dry ill be doing it as long as im not back down to flaming London. Ive already driven down to London 3 times so far this week and its only Thursday. I told my grumpy boss that I need to finish sharp on Friday night, knowing him hell have other plans for me. Silly question.............but what will happen if the tickets arrive on our doorsteps on sat morning after we have left to meet up, then get down there and they dont have any to give us. mmmmmmmm Just thought id ask! ! !. Another silly question but is anybody taking gym/swim gear to use at the Hotel , for the use of their facilities, youve paid for it why not use it................*LOOKING FORWARD TO IT THIS YEAR* [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]. Better get to bed for a few hrs before going back to work tonight, so much for doing day shift........ba hum bug... [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

*SEE YOU ALL ON SATURDAY*

Best wished *JJ*


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

I am setting off from Shetland on the ferry tonight. I am told that tickets will be avaiable at the AGM hotel on Saturday or at the gates on Sunday.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jbtco said:


> I am setting off from Shetland on the ferry tonight. I am told that tickets will be avaiable at the AGM hotel on Saturday or at the gates on Sunday.


 Have a good trip, hope the sea's not rough :mrgreen:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jbtco said:


> I am setting off from Shetland on the ferry tonight. I am told that tickets will be avaiable at the AGM hotel on Saturday or at the gates on Sunday.


Have a safe trip and we'll see you on Saturday night 

Hev x


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi all,

My ferry docks in hollyhead at 11.35 and my route to Peterborough takes me up the M56 and the M6. Can I join the cruise :?:

Thanks.

Dec.
04dtt.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

04DTT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My ferry docks in hollyhead at 11.35 and my route to Peterborough takes me up the M56 and the M6. Can I join the cruise :?:
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome to meet at our house with the rest , but will leave around 1:00/1:30 ,,, J26 M6 ...

This means a drive up north 1st ,, so you could meet up with Dani at sandbach services close to J17 M6 ,, 1:45 /2:00 or earlier if we can set off sooner


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

davidg said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Sounds like a plan! Ferry docks at 11.35 amd allowing for disembarking etc should hit the road at 12.00. sandbach services is roughly 2 hours from Holyhead, so should be there for 2.00. I'll be the guy in the silver Irish reg TT.

See you all tomorrow.

Dec


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

04DTT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


OK ! keep your eye out for Dani , yellow TT , then a bunch of TT's ,   ,,, as said all depends what tine the guys get to us if they are delayed then it may get a little later , but these are the times we are aiming for , last year the weather was bad and accidents on the motor way meant we missed Dani and only got to her half way to the meet , pm me your mob no .


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi there,

well thats me just spent 5 hrs straight after work washing, polshing the car then what happens....................the dam heavens opened up. well I hope this year theres going to be loads of [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] and loads of [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]. Trev *YOU* did say the first [smiley=cheers.gif] is on you didnt you...ha ha

Remember also its a cruise there and not a race, just thinking of the fuel cost, especially after last year it cost most of us £90 in fuel and that was just getting there.............eh Hev! ha ha *HERES TO A GREAT WEEKEND WHATEVER THE WEATHER*. See you all tomorrow guys.........................cheery *jj*.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> well thats me just spent 5 hrs straight after work washing, polshing the car then what happens....................the dam heavens opened up. well I hope this year theres going to be loads of [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] and loads of [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]. Trev *YOU* did say the first [smiley=cheers.gif] is on you didnt you...ha ha
> 
> Remember also its a cruise there and not a race, just thinking of the fuel cost, especially after last year it cost most of us £90 in fuel and that was just getting there.............eh Hev! ha ha *HERES TO A GREAT WEEKEND WHATEVER THE WEATHER*. See you all tomorrow guys.........................cheery *jj*.


Can you pass a message on from Trev , to Hev and you guys Don't !!! wait for him tomorrow he will be a little late , but will be with us at some stage .

Ta


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> : Remember also its a cruise there and not a race, just thinking of the fuel cost, especially after last year it cost most of us £90 in fuel and that was just getting there.............[/b].


£90 In fuel that's not even a full tank for me and I can expect about 220 miles for it  Have a safe journey everyone and remember Rock On [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Boo, hoo, I am all alone in Scotland today [smiley=bigcry.gif] !!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jock said:


> Boo, hoo, I am all alone in Scotland today [smiley=bigcry.gif] !!


No you're not H!

While we're basking in sunshine, I hear the heavens are opening up in Rockingham...small consolation though 

Dave


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm here too and it's dry so far in Livingston


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi, I'm here as well :roll:


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

johnnyboy said:


> I'm here too and it's dry so far in Livingston


Must have been a different Rockingham I left about 3:15 and we had a few light showers that didn't even wet the track and some dark clouds.

Great day good to put a face to lots of names.

Particular thanks to Trev for the loan of his spare crash helmet.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi there,

Just want to say thank you for a good weekend. Even the weather was nice at times. Thanks to Dani for the model, it stands with pride on my window sill.. Hope everybody got back home safe and well. Thank you Julie and Dave for the breaky yesterday. Thanks to Martin and Gav for the cruise back up the rd, oh and the cuppa, cheers guys, was nice to have a weeeeee [smiley=gossip.gif] turned out to be a small world, eh Gav! ha ha. Hev, I never did get to show you the optional extra on the roadster, next time. Need to get to [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] Im bushed .

Take care ye all

till next time.. *JJ* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just a quick thank you for allowing me to join up with the cruise on the way down to Rockingham. Thoroughly enjoyed my weekend and it was great to put faces to names.

Dec


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi folk's got home safe and sound yesterday, cheers for a great weekend, roll on next year, by the way i came in 4th  
a big ta to Evelyn for getting up at 5am to help xxxxx


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Well done matey - all things considered. No merit for daily user and distance travelled?! We'll clingfilm and trailer you down next year if you decide to brave it again! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Well done matey - all things considered. No merit for daily user and distance travelled?! We'll clingfilm and trailer you down next year if you decide to brave it again! :roll:


we'll get a double trailer, cause you can get in for it as well  thought i would have been given points for the distance as well, but thats the way the cookie crumbles mate :roll: 
any way what about a BBQ in August get all the new members round for a chat, thinking about Loch Earn some nice spots up their


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Was up at Loch Earn - at St Fillans - last month but I love it there, as you know Trev. Stayed at the Achray House Hotel, though I suspect that August wil be a busy time for them.

Jock

 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Was up at Loch Earn - at St Fillans - last month but I love it there, as you know Trev. Stayed at the Achray House Hotel, though I suspect that August wil be a busy time for them.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


 Hi H
have you got your car back? think you'll move their H, do you want to go back up their for a BBQ one sunday  you'll know all the good spots


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Sounds like a plan to me


Hi Andy You and Val recovered from the weekend yet  great if you can make it, should drop Mal a line he might want to come as well


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *trev* - count me in for the bbq. Just replied on your new thread about it. By the way *Councours 08* thread now making for some interesting reading . . [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Hi *trev* - count me in for the bbq. Just replied on your new thread about it. By the way *Councours 08* thread now making for some interesting reading . . [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


 Yip been reading it and some very good points being brought up by yourself & Dave, the way i looked at it was just to meet fello TTers and have a good time & to pick up some tip's although Dave (jiab) kept me in the right direction, but on the day, with the excitement they flew out of my head  big sorry Dave, its all a big change when your doing your car in your own drive & at the event when all these fello TTers watching your moves  might just be me being shy at the best of times. but i would like to thank Andy (yellowtt) for showing me the ropes on my first event he had his own car to do but he still had time to point out the bits to look out for so cheers Andy
any way its done and iam getting ready for next year, might have the R8 by then :lol: :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

The topic is still running and quite hot as well.

By the way, just so that y'all know, *trev* asked me to tell y'all that he's offline at the mo due to a power cut in Darkest Limekilns (actually, us Edinburghers shut off their power from time to time as we don't want those Fifers getting ideas above their station :lol: ) and this has caused his aging cumpoota to give up the ghost. Maybe we'll get some peace'n'quiet now - woohoo! :lol: :lol:

KIDDING - get well soon, trev's cumpootarything!


----------

